# Huron area 10/8



## jscheel (Oct 23, 2015)

We should be leaving the dock around 9:30 looking for walleyes. I'm willing to work with anyone else that's out if you are interested.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 30, 2010)

How did you do today? Heading out in the morning.


----------



## jscheel (Oct 23, 2015)

Really slow today. We caught 6, 5 on flicker minnows and 1 on a spoon.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Heading up to the dump later this morning.


----------



## schooly (Mar 15, 2006)

We'll be out there this morning as well


----------



## jscheel (Oct 23, 2015)

One other thing I forgot to mention is the fish were higher 60-80 feet unassisted was what caught fish.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yesterday we handled around 27 walleyes out of Huron. The morning was a repeat of Fri. (Slow pick), we had 9 at 12:00 starting at sunup. We marked catchable fish everywhere, with just an occasional biter. 3 of us were running 9 lines all cranks 2 bandits and 2 flicker Minnows on one side, 2 bandits and 3 yozuris on the other. Most of the time the bandits were back 85-120', sometimes with 2 ozs sometimes not. My side was the 5 rods and I ran the lures high all day (and I'm talking 8-11' down, bandits at 18-23' back, Yozuris at 20' back). We marked so many fish at 20-25' that I did stick a Yozuri at 60' back for a short time but it was catching 17-19" fish, and we were releasing them. 

We were in 42-45' of water between the white condos and Cedar Point NW of the harbor. Our speed was 2.3 to 2.6 mostly 2.4 mph. Colors were chartrues, blue chrome and blue or green with prism tape. 

Our keepers were mostly over 22"s, we had a few around 25 and one at 27-1/2".

There are literally fish everywhere out of Huron and if they'd ever all decide to bite it would be a slaughter. Our fish came out of small pods of biters and when you stumbled onto one you needed to try and stay with it. (much easier said then done). The bigger fish were the higher fish. The big one came on a bandit the color that Reefrunner calls confetti, and Yozuri calls yo-momma.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the very detailed report Jim.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Jim, 
I have far too many lures but have been considering starting a collection of Yozuris. How does their action differ from Bandits?
Nice job spankin the fish out there!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Jim,
> I have far too many lures but have been considering starting a collection of Yozuris. How does their action differ from Bandits?
> Nice job spankin the fish out there!


The Yozuris are a bit shorter and in general of higher quality. Different rattles and designed to tolerate much higher speeds. They pull a bit harder then the Bandits but not as hard as a Reefrunner. I think you'd be happy with them. Most need no tuning but I have tweeked a couple of them.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

The Yozuri’s have a lot more action than the bandits. I bought 4 of their lures, different sizes and colors. They are 2x - 3x times the cost of bandits. The jury is still out for me on Erie
. I had tried them fishing in Northern Canada a few years ago, and slayed Pike using them. That style are different than the “deep diver” models used on Erie.

It was a casting lure, and you would do a hard jerk then a slow retrieve. The thing would dive down 10’ to the top of the weed beds and the Pike would inhale it.


Port


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> The Yozuris are a bit shorter and in general of higher quality. Different rattles and designed to tolerate much higher speeds. They pull a bit harder then the Bandits but not as hard as a Reefrunner. I think you'd be happy with them. Most need no tuning but I have tweeked a couple of them.


Would those be the Crystal Minnow Walleye Deep 5 1/4”?
Thanks!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Would those be the Crystal Minnow Walleye Deep 5 1/4”?
> Thanks!


Yes. But there seems to be some problems with some retailers lures. I'd try to make sure you're buying the genuine article.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished out of Huron on Friday 10/9, got a later start than hoped for. Is was my first time trolling on Erie in about 10 years. I am trying to become a reformed muskie fisherman and branch out.

Fished from 9am-1pm, kept 4 walleyes. My fishing partner tends to get a bit seasick and I did not want to torture her as the wind was picking up. Biggest fish was 26, all fish came on bandits (that's all I have) Blue/Chrome and Perch color. Two fish were higher in the water column, 66 unassisted. The other two came somewhere between 25 and 30 feet deep (the 26 was deep). I was messing around with some snap weights, using the 50+2 method, I had never done it before so just trying to learn some new things. 

Looking forward to getting back out sometime in the future, maybe next year because it is a bit of a haul for me to get there. Really appreciate the information I get from this site. Best of luck to all!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Pike said:


> all fish came on bandits (*that's all I have*) Blue/Chrome and Perch color. Two fish were higher in the water column, 66 unassisted.


That's all you need!!


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> Yesterday we handled around 27 walleyes out of Huron. The morning was a repeat of Fri. (Slow pick), we had 9 at 12:00 starting at sunup. We marked catchable fish everywhere, with just an occasional biter. 3 of us were running 9 lines all cranks 2 bandits and 2 flicker Minnows on one side, 2 bandits and 3 yozuris on the other. Most of the time the bandits were back 85-120', sometimes with 2 ozs sometimes not. My side was the 5 rods and I ran the lures high all day (and I'm talking 8-11' down, bandits at 18-23' back, Yozuris at 20' back). We marked so many fish at 20-25' that I did stick a Yozuri at 60' back for a short time but it was catching 17-19" fish, and we were releasing them.
> 
> We were in 42-45' of water between the white condos and Cedar Point NW of the harbor. Our speed was 2.3 to 2.6 mostly 2.4 mph. Colors were chartrues, blue chrome and blue or green with prism tape.
> 
> ...


Great report as always Jim. Hopefully the weather will start cooperating and not only get out, but the fish will put on the feed bag. Should be a great fall.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> Yes. But there seems to be some problems with some retailers lures. I'd try to make sure you're buying the genuine article.


To eliminate any possibility of confusion I should say that the Yo Zuri color yo momma is a custom from Eriegardless ((Kelly Schmidt). On bodies from Yo Zuri.


----------

